# Favourite Radio Programme



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Radio 4's Today


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Talk Sport's - Brazil and Beaky Breakfast Show


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

"Rocking" with Suzi Q on Radio 2, I came across this while lost in North Yorkshire the other week. Some superb music from the 50's, great driving music, even when lost and in bad mood, hear it tonight


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Was home truths but it is not as good now since John Peel died.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

It used to be Hitch-hiker's guide to the Galaxy

but I'll go for.... "I'm I Haven't a Clue" Radio 4, and "Drive" on Five live


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

A selection from now and yesteryear

Round the Horn (R4)

I'm Sorry I Haven't a clue (R4)

Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (R4)

Earthsearch (R4) it was a sci-fi play.

Lord of the Rings (R4)

John Peel Show (R1)

Friday Night Rock Show with Tommy Vance (R1)

Alexis Korner's blues show (R1) can't remember the proper name of the show

Anything and everything on XFM (104.9 FM)


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Just a Minute

Today

I'm sorry, I haven't a clue.

Unreliable Evidence

All R4


----------

